# Species interaction during drying



## Bruce Navin (May 25, 2013)

I am in the process of harvesting Walnut and a couple of other species. One tree is Blackgum, or Tupelo. I see that it is not a desirable wood for the craft, and not all that great for burning.

Will it be suitable for using as stickers for the Walnut, Fir and Ash? I am worried primarily about the Walnut and any potential staining if there are oils in the Tupelo that may react with the Walnut.

Thank you.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I generally use maple for stickers. I quarter saw a lot of hard maple, then rip into 1"x1"x32" turning squares used for pool cues. What doesn't fit the grade for cues, gets used as stickers. 

However, when I don't have any, I buy firring strips. They are dried (mostly) so they work fairly well. You want your stickers to be dry. Green stickers cause issues like staining, mold, uneven shrinking that leads to gaps, etc. I think pretty much any wood is suitable for stickers so long as it's dry.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

qbilder said:


> I think pretty much any wood is suitable for stickers so long as it's dry.


 +1

Use dry stickers, at least 3/4" thick.


----------

